# Kann Chkdsk eine SSD zerstören?



## Zimbi (27. März 2016)

*Kann Chkdsk eine SSD zerstören?*

Hallo, 

kann Chkdsk(/f /r) eine SSD-Festplatte zerstören? Habe dies gemacht, und jetzt läuft das Betriebssystem(Windows 7) sehr langsam. 

Bei dem Chkdsk-Durchlauf hatte es bei 13% sehr lange gehangen, was könnte da schief gelaufen sein? 

Trim, NCQ usw. wird noch angezeigt bei Crystal-Info, und AS-SSD: iaStor -OK, 103424k -OK.

Jemand eine Ahnung, ob ich mir das BS oder Festplatte zerschossen habe?

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. März 2016)

*AW: Kann Chkdsk eine SSD zerstören?*



Zimbi schrieb:


> kann Chkdsk(/f /r) eine SSD-Festplatte zerstören?



Kurz und knapp: Nein.

Ob allerdings software- bzw. datentechnisch dabei was zerschossen werden kann weiß ich nicht. Tendentiell würde ich sagen auch hier nein aber das will ich nicht völlig ausschließen.


----------



## DKK007 (27. März 2016)

*AW: Kann Chkdsk eine SSD zerstören?*

Wenn gibt es eher Probleme mit dem Dateisystem, oder mit dem Betriebssystem selbst.


----------



## Zimbi (27. März 2016)

*AW: Kann Chkdsk eine SSD zerstören?*

Ok danke, wurde halt direkt danach alles langsamer, man könnte sagen 50%, so als wäre kein Grafikkartentreiber installiert. Hab das gemacht, weil ich öfter Bleucsreens hatte die Tage, blöd, wenn man jetzt nicht mal weiß, wo man anfangen soll zu suchen mit Fehlerbehebung, per Google findet man nicht wirklich etwas in der Combi.


----------



## DKK007 (27. März 2016)

*AW: Kann Chkdsk eine SSD zerstören?*

Was für Bluescreens waren es denn?

Kann ja auch am RAM o.ä. liegen. 

Wie sehen die Temperaturen aus?


----------



## dsdenni (27. März 2016)

*AW: Kann Chkdsk eine SSD zerstören?*

Noch ein Tipp nebenbei

Die 840er EVO SSDs werden kontunirlich immer langsamer. Um das zu beheben gibt es ein Firmware Update. So wie es aussieht hast du nich die aktuelle Firmware. Ein weiterer Grund warum dir deine SSD langsam vorkommt. War bei mir nach paar Monaten auch so und passend dazu kamen dann die Updates.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. März 2016)

*AW: Kann Chkdsk eine SSD zerstören?*

Um dazu kurz was zu erklären:

Die 840Evo wird technisch gesehen nicht langsamer, ABER:

Der verwendete TLC-Speicher verliert mit der Zeit teilweise seine Ladungszustände. Das ist normalerweise kein großes problem bzw. das ist bei ausnahmslos jedem NAND-Flash der Fall - nur müssen bei TLC 8 Ladungszustände unterschieden werden können (weil es bei 3 Bits 8 mögliche Kombinationen von 000 bis 111 gibt, bei MLC (4) oder SLC (2) ist das Problem viel geringer) und die Unterschiede sind entsprechend gering. Bei "älteren" Daten miss der Controller also öfter nachlesen bis er wirklich herausgefunden hat welche Daten denn jetzt da liegen und dieser Vorgang, in dem Sinne die Lesefehlerkorrektur, ist sehr lahm, daher sind die Geschwindigkeiten bei alten Daten haarsträubend schlecht.
Besonders Systemdateien die monatelang nicht verändert werden und mit der alten Firmware auch nicht "erneuert" werden bremsen das System dann extrem aus.

Das Firmware-Update macht nun nichts anderes, als immer wenn die SSD grade nichts zu tun hat nach Daten zu suchen die älter als ein paar Wochen sind und diese in neue Zellen frisch reinzuschreiben. Das kostet zwar Schreibzyklen, die Daten (und Ladungen) sind aber immer frisch und können entsprechend schnell gelesen werden. Samsung war dabei auch noch so schlau, die Schreibzyklen die durch diesen Prozess entstehen nicht in die SMART-Daten aufzunehmen... nicht dass sich noch wer beschwert.


----------



## Zimbi (28. März 2016)

*AW: Kann Chkdsk eine SSD zerstören?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Was für Bluescreens waren es denn?



Hi, danke für die Antworten!

Mir ist mein Netzteil flöten gegangen, nach einem Älteren, welches ich einbaute, habe ich jetzt noch nichts an den Spannungen gemacht. Ich glaube die Bluescreens hängen damit zusammen, irgendwas nicht mit der Spannung stimmt bei den Speichern. Ich habe hier mal einen Thema gehabt http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...sprobleme/369768-blackscreen-bei-spielen.html wo ich Bilder von den Daten geschrieben hatte. Traue mich gerade nicht ran, muss mich da wieder einarbeiten, wie viel Spannung, Vcore, und CL ich eingeben muss, damals war es übertaktet, derzeit würde schon normal reichen, also 2400 GHz. 

Außerdem spinnt wieder der Grafikkartentreiber, habe wieder den aktuellsten heute installiert, selbes Spiel wie damals wie es scheint, Blackscreen bei Spielen, ohne Notschalter geht gar nichts mehr, mit dem älteren Treiber, den ich dann damals verwendet habe, war wenigstens Strg+Alt+Entf möglich.



dsdenni schrieb:


> Noch ein Tipp nebenbei
> 
> Die 840er EVO SSDs werden kontunirlich immer langsamer. Um das zu beheben gibt es ein Firmware Update. So wie es aussieht hast du nich die aktuelle Firmware. Ein weiterer Grund warum dir deine SSD langsam vorkommt. War bei mir nach paar Monaten auch so und passend dazu kamen dann die Updates.



Komme wohl nicht an einer Neuinstallation herum 



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Um dazu kurz was zu erklären:
> 
> Die 840Evo wird technisch gesehen nicht langsamer, ABER: ... nicht dass sich noch wer beschwert.



Soll ich das Update vorher dann drauf spielen? Hört sich ja so an, als würde dadurch dann unnötig viel auf die SDD geschrieben, was dann die Lebensdauer beeinflusst.

Liebe Grüße

EDIT1: Es ist aber um gefühlte 50% exakt nach dem Chkdsk an Leistung gesunken, das kann ja kein Zufall sein, alles plötzlich so träge ist, und weniger mit der 840 Evo zusammenhängen?

EDIT2: Sehe gerade, bei mir läuft seit dem Chkdsk, wie es scheint ReadyBoot und Prefetch wird dauernd geschrieben.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. März 2016)

*AW: Kann Chkdsk eine SSD zerstören?*



Zimbi schrieb:


> Soll ich das Update vorher dann drauf spielen? Hört sich ja so an, als würde dadurch dann unnötig viel auf die SDD geschrieben, was dann die Lebensdauer beeinflusst.



Wann du das Firmware Update machst ist egal, die SSD wird sich nach dem Update in "Freizeiten" selsbtständig neu organisieren. Nach ein paar Stunden normalem PC-Betrieb ist das erledigt.
Es erzeugt zwar naturgemäß einen gewissen verschleiß das stimmt aber der ist vernachlässigbar klein. Selbst wenn die SSD sich alle 4 Wochen komplett neu beschreiben würde um keine alten Daten zu haben wären das nur 12 DriveWrites im Jahr. Die 840Evo schafft mehrere Hundert davon bevor sie Probleme bekommt.

Es gibt übrigens auch ein Tool (oder das gab es damals...), dass den Vorgang einmalig ausführt (PerformanceRestorationTool oder wie das hieß), sprich alle Daten einmal ausliest und auffrischt ohne die Firmware des laufwerks zu verändern. Das kannst du ausprobieren (bei deiner 120GB-SSD sollte das in grob 10 Minuten durch sein) - wenn das dein problem löst weißte Bescheid. Aber wie immer bei solchen Tools oder auch Firmware Updates gilt: Wichtige Daten backuppen. Die Chance ist zwar sehr klein das was passiert aber sie ist nunmal da.


----------



## Zimbi (28. März 2016)

*AW: Kann Chkdsk eine SSD zerstören?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wann du das Firmware Update machst ist egal, die SSD wird sich nach dem Update in "Freizeiten" selsbtständig neu organisieren. Nach ein paar Stunden normalem PC-Betrieb ist das erledigt.



Klar, ich muss wohl eh neu aufsetzen, mit dem Tool von Samsung kann ich ja Update machen, werde aber das Tool mal suchen, schauen ob es was bringt, mich würde es dennoch wundern, wieso es nach dem "Check" so dermaßen einbricht an Leistung, vielleicht weil die alten Dateien berührt wurden?


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. März 2016)

*AW: Kann Chkdsk eine SSD zerstören?*

Ich glaube nicht wirklich daran dass das mit dem Check was zu tun hatte, kann mir aber auch nicht erklären woher dein Problem genau kommt.
Ein neu aufsetzen löst es mit 99% Wahrscheinlichkeit (dann sind ja auch deine Daten alle neu ) aber das ist halt schon die große Kanone sozusagen.

Wie auch immer, wenn du sowieso neu aufsetzen willst dann kannste auch grade das Firmware-Update machen.


----------



## Zimbi (28. März 2016)

*AW: Kann Chkdsk eine SSD zerstÃ¶ren?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wie auch immer, wenn du sowieso neu aufsetzen willst
> dann kannste auch grade das Firmware-Update machen.



Schon, allerdings muss ich dann erst das mit den Bluescreens hinbekommen vorher... Sehe aber gerade, dieses Tool macht eh ein Firmware-Update, bevor es dann neu setzt die Daten. Wie es scheint, ist es auch nicht mehr eigenständig vorhanden Samsung SSD Downloads | Samsung SSD Muss mal schauen, wo das im anderen Tool zu finden ist mit dem neu setzen der Daten. Ersetzen würde natürlich BS neu aufsetzen, allerdings muss ich eh vorher Firmware-Updaten machen.

EDIT Habe noch ein Bild angehängt, ist das einzige was dem Nahe kommt, sonst weiß ich nicht wo dieses Tool sein soll, ist es das?


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. März 2016)

*AW: Kann Chkdsk eine SSD zerstören?*

Hmmm möglich dass es da implementiert ist mittlerweile.

Ich würde an deiner Stelle einfach das Firmware Update machen und das wars. Wenn das passiert ist sind keine Tools mehr nötig, dann macht der Controller das dauerhaft selbstständig.


----------



## Zimbi (28. März 2016)

*AW: Kann Chkdsk eine SSD zerstören?*

Ja, aber mich interessiert es jetzt einfach, woran das lag^^

EDIT: Also hat nichts gebracht, vielleicht 2% schneller, wenn es überhaupt etwas bewirkt hat. Nach dem Firmware-Update war dann neuer Reiter da, siehe Bild.


----------



## Zimbi (28. März 2016)

*AW: Kann Chkdsk eine SSD zerstören?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Was für Bluescreens waren es denn? Kann ja auch am RAM o.ä. liegen. Wie sehen die Temperaturen aus?



Hi, weil es mir gerade aufgefallen ist. Die Temperatur sind normal, aber ich habe gerade meine Bilder von damals verglichen, und bei Pixel, sowie ROPs/TMUs sind die Werte nur 50%. So kommt es mir auch vor, vor allem die Bilder usw. brauchen doppelt solange beim Laden. Woran kann dies denn liegen?

Das Rechte ist das alte.


----------



## DKK007 (31. März 2016)

*AW: Kann Chkdsk eine SSD zerstören?*

Vor dem Firmware Update aber auf jeden Fall ein Backup von wichtigen Daten machen. Gab schon SSDs die es dabei zerschossen hat.


----------

